# recommend me some recovery drinks



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Apr 2010)

i'm now doing between 160 to 206 miles per week depending what lectures i have. i'm getting headaches due to dehydration. i am currently using sis electrolyte powder. it helps but is expensive and not really that useful. is andrews liver salts any good? i need to be drinking 7 litres a day according to my nutrition lectures. but i also need to replace all the electrolytes and salts.

what do you guys recommend?

cheers


----------



## accountantpete (17 Apr 2010)

I base mine on

http://www.jibbering.com/sports/drinks.html

this in turn links to My Protein who I have found are good sellers at really good prices.

there's a 5% discount code on the first link somewhere.


----------



## amaferanga (17 Apr 2010)

+1 for JibberJim and MyProtein. I make my own (basic) energy drinks using maltodextrin, fructose and electrolytes for a fraction of the cost of SIS et al. For recovery drinks I just add some flavoured whey protein to milk.


----------



## turborider (20 Apr 2010)

another fan of My Protein - I've used their own recovery mix and found it works well.


----------



## Rapha (23 Apr 2010)

If you are after electrolytes then try the High5 zero which is a hydration drink but is low in calories. If you are looking for protein and carbs mix for after training then I love the ProteinRecovery Banana Vanilla Flavour from High5. This is also high in electrolytes.

http://www.highfive.co.uk/zero.php


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Apr 2010)

A pint of Milk!


----------



## palinurus (23 Apr 2010)

Recovery drinks.

Chocolate milkshake.

Or: bung a banana and some milk in a blender.

My general riding drinks are based on fruit juices, usually apple, diluted and with some added salt and sugar.


----------



## Coco (23 Apr 2010)

palinurus said:


> Recovery drinks.
> 
> Chocolate milkshake.



+1


----------



## Meirion658 (24 Apr 2010)

*Hight 5*

Hi there try the High 5 4:1 rcovery drink it contains 4 parts carbs to 1 part protein wich is a fantastic balance for during and post excersie. They also do an Isotonic drink, aint used this but have used their isotoni gels when the weather been really hot and have been fantastic


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (24 Apr 2010)

I like REGO carb & protein shake.


----------



## gaz (24 Apr 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> A pint of Milk!



I drink 250ml per day to help with recovery, make sure it's semi-skimmed or you will feel bloated.


----------



## Sysagent (25 Apr 2010)

Mars Chocolate Milk Refuel drink


----------



## theloafer (6 May 2010)

try these http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/health_and_fitness/4289704.stm


----------



## Dayvo (6 May 2010)

Chocolate and banana milkshake. As many as possible!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 May 2010)

moved from sis electrolyte to sis recovery. feel i don't the electrolytes now and managed fine on water. but yesterday a new bike related symptom reared its ugly head. tired heavy legs. went to lbs and told them the problem they recommended the sis recovery powder. expensive but felt much better this morning. i'll see how it goes. cheers for the advice tho.


----------



## Jaguar (6 May 2010)

50/50 orange juice & water, with a pinch of salt

(I can't drink milk)


----------



## jimboalee (7 May 2010)

I commute about the same weekly distance.

Gingerbread Latte.

( Starbucks sell the syrup. Home espresso maker and IKEA 100% Arabica coffee. Full cream milk )


----------



## adscrim (7 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Chocolate and banana milkshake. As many as possible!



Amen!


----------

